# specialize , or do it all?



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Golden view said:


> That's specializing in difficult jobs that require thinking. I do remodels on 100 year old homes. I get paid to scratch my head.


Exactly!


So i guess im gonna say i specialize in the science of a complete construction system.

Whether a nasty/cut up/abortion residential remodel, adding a second story/full interior gut/ changing window sizes, or a new custom home, or a steel boat dock or a commercial building/TI, I can operate all of the above as a builder just as well as any of the other above, and make the targeted profit off of any those jobs.

I have a method to estimate job cost, take off materials, hire the right sub contractors and schedule out and build the project. 

I am very happy with our net profit margin annaully, and as im only 35, I have a strong feeling I'll maximize profitability for our operation long before I retire in the same way any specialist could. Certainly a lot more work to build an effecient system for all of the above and have the ability to hire the right staff to implement it. 

But i wouldn't have it any other way. The first time I read David gerstles book 16 years ago he said he built commercial buildings, houses, additions, retaining walls, decks etcetera throughout his career as a builder. That is the kind of builder I always set out to be

I think there is money to be made and anything that is done well. I would not choose a profession just because of the money, if I was going to do that I would have been an air conditioning guy or a plumber. Much easier to train a crew and build an efficient system and run it without wearing 10 hats. But I don't want to be an air conditioning guy or a plumber, it would get boring pretty fast for me I think

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I will say there is definitely good money in jobs that other people don't want to mess with, whether complicated directions or a lot of moving Parts, tight schedule, working around other elements, whatever it is. 

The pictures below or a industrial project dealing with setting a polishing line and a calibration machine, the need to cut the slab trench and add the conduits in exact locations, core for Plumbing & J bolt locations, and grout in Rail lines to set the machines on in a tight timeline and scheduled with a crane company, Millwrights, the manufacturer and the company who owns the facility runs a lot of people off, net 45 pay schedule and insurance requirements run off a lot of the other.

I love these kinds of jobs. Same company's built the block buildings and metal buildings for in Post a Pic thread. Almost all jobs we do for them need to be done in 30 days. 

Pardon the book, I took the picture to send to my nephew so he could look up the book, you can see in the background under my TV there is a critical path Gantt chart schedule, it has all the moving parts and we are 75% of the way through and one day ahead of schedule.

My point is the system I use for this project is the exact same system I use for a remodel or a custom home. It's just tweeked, they are all just tasks that have to be completed in a certain order and have to have the knowledge base for each task.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Specializing has some serious pros. 
Easier to train help. 
Less tools to own. 
More efficient use of resources. 
Easier to stay on top of trends and advancements. 
More money (I assume, during moments of reflection. )

Cons...
I’d be a (more) miserable SOB if me and my guys had to sling drywall or asphalt shingles or Trex or countertops.....
every single day, for the rest of my life. 
(No offense to all the amazing specialists out there. 
Just not for me. 
(And I wonder how I ended up in this unfortunate position....often.))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

It works for me cause ima simple dude. Get to see so many different towns and types of houses. There are tons of cookie cutters that we do all over but they are mixed in with some custom as well. 25 years later I still enjoy hanging gutters. The office part of the job can go phuck itself lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Specializing has some serious pros.
> Easier to train help.
> Less tools to own.
> More efficient use of resources.
> ...


Amen !

I don't fault the guys who do just that either(focus on a single trade).


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

People who specialize probably don't wake up with as many "oh sh*t" moments.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If Trex was all we slung, I'd agree, but it includes railings, framing, electrical, concrete. Etc. 

The Trex part only takes about 2 days on a two week job. It's actually the least we do. I loved framing everyday. I still enjoy it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> If Trex was all we slung, I'd agree, but it includes railings, framing, electrical, concrete. Etc.
> 
> The Trex part only takes about 2 days on a two week job. It's actually the least we do. I loved framing everyday. I still enjoy it.
> 
> ...




What made you think I was talkin bout you?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Golden view said:


> People who specialize probably don't wake up with as many "oh sh*t" moments.




My “oh chit” moments sometimes end in,
“Oh chit....why didn’t I specialize!?!?!?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The Management end of all trades are very similar...

So all added skills in management are nearly 100% transferable to another trade or becoming a GC....

Many a commercial project has a stuffed shirt superintendent ( Cell phone Puppet) in the job shack, and one of the major Subs foreman(men) end up running the job day to day.


The MEP Subs each often net more profit then the GC does....


Over specialization leads to EXTINCTION in nature as in business as tech and style/fads come and go

One crazy idea pushed forward across society can result in Massive regulatory burdens unforeseen by rational forecasters: CO2 haters, Crazy silica regulations, or lead/asbestos abatement that kills more the problems ever did.

Carry enough reserve equity to retire or change specialties.

Early adopters and late quitters are punished in the free market places..

Don't be the last company making buggy whips, or the First one making production Electric Cars....:laughing: 

Re: Trex, some one will prefect a Trex like product that actually is as strong as the materials it replaced, then By by trex....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

So....people who don't specialize are considered.....handymen.....:jester::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> What made you think I was talkin bout you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Who said I was talking about you either. See how that works?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Re: Trex, some one will prefect a Trex like product that actually is as strong as the materials it replaced, then By by trex....




The beauty about my license is I can do anything I want including masonry. That also includes pulling permits for any trade I want. 

So if Trex goes by by, (which it won't) Ill just do something else. By the way I'll build out of any material the market determines. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> The MEP Subs each often net more profit then the GC does....




That's why as a GC you do all that in house. 





Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

At 7 bucks a ft on the A.C. area, a 4k sq ft house is 28k for a sparky. No way I build that house for any where near that GROSS number net profit. Way off unless your talking wannabes 

I will say MEP firms make more money as a whole if run correctly than most GCs. While I'm there 8 months they are there 2 weeks if that lol


Fouthgeneration said:


> The Management end of all trades are very similar...
> 
> So all added skills in management are nearly 100% transferable to another trade or becoming a GC....
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Illegal here.


Californiadecks said:


> That's why as a GC you do all that in house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Illegal here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




You should move from that commie state! :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You don't want me wiring your house lol


Californiadecks said:


> You should move from that commie state! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

